# meow from Texas



## abbykitty (Apr 12, 2007)

Hello! My name is Vonna and I recently rescued a little Torti girl whom we have named Abby. She is about 8 weeks old and we just love her to pieces already! I hope to learn tons here and look forward to making new friends.


I forgot to add photos! LOL


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love blue/cream torbies. Reminds me of my Bonnie(rip). Good memories...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Vonna!  Abby is a cutie!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Hey! pretty girl you have! What part of Texas do you live in? I live in Dallas-Fort Worth


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's so pretty! What a little cutie-pie!

Welcome! :smiles

:2kitties


----------



## abbykitty (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome! I think she is a little cute myself :wink: 
nerilka: I am from Temple which is South of Dallas. We are smack in the heart of Texas about an hour or so North of Austin. Hello to my fellow Texan!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Haha another Texan here too! Cute kitty and welcome aboard :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Vonna and cute little Abby!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What a cute kitten!! Welcome to the both of you.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Vonna! What an adorable kitten.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello to you and the sweetie!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forums! We look forward to more pictures of darling little Abby! :luv


----------



## Charlynn (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, Vonna. Your Abby reminds me of my Annie, the very first cat I had. What a cutie!


----------

